# Crate set-up pictures



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out to rearrange Sigurd's crate set-up. I am trying to make it more stylish, less of an eye sore. I'd love to see pictures of your crate set-up for some inspiration.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is completely not creative or nice-looking. I am posting this only so you see how nice your set-up probably is in comparison. 

Niko in his crate in our bedroom on my side of the bed.










This is Niko hanging out in Rosa's crate, just for fun. This is on the other side of the bed.










There, now don't you feel better about Sigurd's crate set up?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I just posted about this on the other board!

Stark's current set up in my bedroom:










And what I hope my Dad will soon build for me:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Try a google images search for "fancy dog crates." There are some really nice ones on there! I particularly like this one- it's a nice twist on the typical end opening crates:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd love to find a way to make the 4 crates we have in our bedroom look better!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

good_karma: that first cage looks massive, what size is it?
elisabeth - That's hilarious. I'll go check it out, is it on gshome? I really like your crate set-up idea, do you mind if I save that image for future reference/inspiration??
wildo: I love that set-up!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I was thinking of somehow sewing my own crate cover. I'm just not sure how about to do it. Any suggestions? I was thinking of getting material that covers the whole crate, and cutting it where the edges are and stitching that back up so it's snug. I'd leave an end completely open for the door. Would that even work? lol

ETA: I'd love to get a table that would work with the crate, that would be awesome. I'll keep searching around. I'm not handy and don't know anyone who is, so I couldn't just get it made by scratch.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a reasonable facsimile of our stairs:








We're getting the guy who did them to make matching gates and a big pen out of the same products... Whenever he gets around to it


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> This is completely not creative or nice-looking. I am posting this only so you see how nice your set-up probably is in comparison.
> 
> Niko in his crate in our bedroom on my side of the bed.


What is the height of that crate and where did you get it? Chrono's is 33" high but it's way too short and he's getting little white calluses on his ears from his ears rubbing the top, but I can't find anything taller ANYWHERE.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Deco-Crate :: Arabella & Fern, Training Products for Puppies
Hmmm!

I had purchased fabric and made little toppers, but then had to get some custom sized wall stuff cut to top the crate and then put the fabric over that, because they would pull the covers through the wires. 

Oh - etsy!
http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=dog+crate+covers&search_type=handmade&ref=auto


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I want one of those nice crates, but I can see two things happening if I got one:

1) He'd eat it.

2) He'd suddenly decide he wants back in the bed with me after I shell out hundreds of dollars for the dang thing.

He likes his space and silence when he sleeps, so he sleeps downstairs in the crate. I guess I toss and turn too much for his liking, it annoys him, lol. And he hates the sound my air purifier makes, if it's not totally quiet, he hates it. But it's just a black wire crate with a mat, nothing special...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I ditched the crate and got a 5ftx5ft indoor kennel instead. I have it set up on heavy rubber mats to protect the flooring and will eventually put a Kuranda bed in as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I ditched the crate and got a 5ftx5ft indoor kennel instead. I have it set up on heavy rubber mats to protect the flooring and will eventually put a Kuranda bed in as well.


That is my dream... but because I rent.. I need something smaller... 

I LOVE LynnP's home for Laos/Dante... THAT is what I want some day!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> That is my dream... but because I rent.. I need something smaller...


Ditto here!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ohhhh Saber wants that bookshelf crate, elisabeth! I could just leave the door open and then she wouldn't have to go all the way across the room to SHRED ALL MY BOOKS!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is the giant crate in the first set of pictures.
XXL Midwest Dog Crates | 54 inch Crate | Giant Dog Crates for a Great Dane, Mastiff, Saint Bernard and More!

Niko is hosting this year's Superbowl party in it this year. Plenty of room.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> That is my dream... but because I rent.. I need something smaller...


I also rent.  But I live in a split-level home where the upstairs is pretty much where we live and the large L-shaped room downstairs is sort of the "dog" room.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm in a 2 bedroom apartment on the 3rd floor.. not really gonna work so well for me.. lol.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> This is the giant crate in the first set of pictures.
> XXL Midwest Dog Crates | 54 inch Crate | Giant Dog Crates for a Great Dane, Mastiff, Saint Bernard and More!


I have a 54" too.. in my living room.  I wish there was a way to make it look nicer. The have been some great setups shown. I like the one wildo posted.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a complete room just for the kennels and the wire crate and one kennel is still at Chris's place. I really have to pick that one up. So we have four kennels and one crate. However, Judge is doing so well that I don't even have to crate him at night anymore.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> I have a complete room just for the kennels and the wire crate and one kennel is still at Chris's place. I really have to pick that one up. So we have four kennels and one crate. However, Judge is doing so well that I don't even have to crate him at night anymore.


What's the difference between a crate and kennel?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> What's the difference between a crate and kennel?


With the Kennel I refer to the hard-plastic kennel that are officially used to fly the dogs from one point to the other. The crate is the wired crate that is shown in the pictures. 

A kennel can also be a big outdoor kennel what you usually see with a lot of working dog breeders in Germany.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Generally, a crate is either a wire-crate like Good Karma's or an airline crate that Mrs. K mentioned. They are big enough for the dog to lie down, stand up and turn around in. They are measured in inches, 54", etc. Mine are 42x28x31 for the girls, I have two 48x30x36 that I can put boys in. Airline, fiberglass crates are often called 400 or 500 models. Mine are smaller, as the dogs are riding in the car, and will lie down and go to sleep. I use 36 inch length crates in the car.

A kennel is usually measured in feet, 6'x10', or 10'x20 or 14' x 12.5. They can be used in garages, basements, but more generally outside. they may or may not be covered over. They should have some type of dog house or shelter in them. Usually the dog has water and possibly food put down in them. They are for longer hours. Dog can eliminate, run back and fourth, stretch out. 

Crate:


















x-pen:









Kennel:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What selzer said. A crate is a small space (plastic or metal) and a kennel is a larger space, measured in feet, such as my 5ftx5ft.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> What selzer said. A crate is a small space (plastic or metal) and a kennel is a larger space, measured in feet, such as my 5ftx5ft.


urm, but why are the plastic crates sold as kennel then? 

Like the Airline Approved Vari Kennels that pretty much everybody uses to ship pets?
Vari Kennels, Cats and Dogs, Dog Kennels, Flight Kennels, Dog Cages, Cat Cages, Dog Flight Kennels, Pet Crates


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A Vari-Kennel is a portable kennel, what is commonly called a crate. 

A Kennel is really not portable. There are five or six foot panels that you can set up and pull down, but you need tools and a base of some sort.

A vari-kennel or crate has base, and top, is completely enclosed. Some give a cave like appearance and fit in cars better, others are wire, allow more ventilation and visually are better for some applications. 

But crates, whether soft sided, or wire, or fiberglass, are generally set up without tools and easily moved from one place to another, while the Kennel is a more permanent construction.

Think of it this way. A kennel, is a place where you might board your dog. It is not a place where you would see a bunch of crates. They would call that a Crate. And nobody would ever do it. Kennels would have indoor runs, indoor outdoor runs, and those runs are generally called kennels.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

A vari kennel is called a kennel worldwide. I've never heard anyone call it a crate. Ask anyone overseas and they will tell you that it is a kennel because the company itself calls it a kennel.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't think there are any definitions other than the ones in our heads. 

I always ask for clarification when in doubt knowing that people use the words interchangeably and not in my brain's definition (kennel - outdoors, crate - indoors). 

And before someone says well of course there are definitions...
kennel:
kennel - definition of kennel by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
crate:
crate - definition of crate by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Which do nothing to help define it by what we are talking about but...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> A vari kennel is called a kennel worldwide. I've never heard anyone call it a crate. Ask anyone overseas and they will tell you that it is a kennel because the company itself calls it a kennel.


Mrs. K, I have no idea why I would want to say anything to you, but you are in the US now, and if you say Kennel, when you mean crate, someone might bring you to the crates, they may bring you to the dog houses, heard people call dog houses kennels too, but they will most probably give you a strange look.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I don't think there are any definitions other than the ones in our heads.
> 
> I always ask for clarification when in doubt knowing that people use the words interchangeably and not in my brain's definition (kennel - outdoors, crate - indoors).
> 
> ...



Very interesting definition. So according to the Dictionary a kennel is actually a hutlike dog house...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Around here, most people seem to call dog crates kennels. I call them kennels too. Here, I think the most preferred term for a kennel is a 'dog run'. The command for my dog to go into his crate is 'kennel'. When I come on here, I have to pay attention to my posts when I talk about crates and kennels. I usually end up saying 'kennel' whenever I mean crate, so I have to go through my post having to fix all of it so it makes sense on here.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I just call them all cages... My bf refers to the plastic one as "the bucket"... Dunno why... LOL
I'm also fluent in English and have never quite understood the distinction between a crate and kennel... if I had to pick one, I'd call the thing that goes outside a "kennel" and an indoor cage a "crate".


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> if I had to pick one, I'd call the thing that goes outside a "kennel" and an indoor cage a "crate".



This!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I just call them all cages... My bf refers to the plastic one as "the bucket"... Dunno why... LOL
> I'm also fluent in English and have never quite understood the distinction between a crate and kennel... if I had to pick one, I'd call the thing that goes outside a "kennel" and an indoor cage a "crate".


My sister calls her babies carseats a bucket..."put them in their bucket'
A run is a long outdoor kennel. A kennel can be a run, maybe with an indoor area. A kennel can be a plastic vari-kennel and a crate is a plastic vari-kennel or a wire crate. 
A pickle is a sour salty cuke, or a marker word for a dogs place...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, we call those crates their pokey.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I call the plastic ones kennels, or the outside ones kennels, and the wire ones crates. I don't know why. lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I call the plastic ones kennels, or the outside ones kennels, and the wire ones crates. I don't know why. lol


same here lol


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

To me, any of the small ones - plastic or metal - are crates and anything bigger than that indoors or outdoors is a kennel. I've never heard anyone refer to a plastic crate as a kennel even though the brand name for some of them is VariKennel.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It seems to vary by location.


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that we seem to have settled the fact everyone calls it by different names, can we go back to the topic of crate/kennel set-ups?


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

I posted this before but this is what I built for our crate:



















You just need to take the measurements and go down to your hardware store and have them cut whatever material you decide to use. Buy some "L" brackets to attach the pieces and a couple of hinges for the door and voila.

Oh, and you can stain it whatever color you prefer as well.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

That's awesome Sambuca- you added storage too :thumbup:


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the storage in the top, that is really cool!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is a terrific idea!!!

Okay, I am so doing that for now! I LOVE the storage idea too!


----------

